# My rusty shotgun barrel



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

So I've noticed my shotgun barrel is starting to show some rust on the barrel. While doing some research I found a place down in Spanish Fork area that can camo dip a gun or do a Teflon coating on your shotgun. The name is Black Ice Coatings. After talking to a guy named Lee he said he recommends the Teflon coating for my shotgun. I was wondering if anyone has had their shotgun Teflon coated or camo dipped? What are the pro's and the con's? Thanks, Blake


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I've never done it, but I imagine it would be the same as with a car- gotta get all the rust off before it is coated or you're still gonna be in bad shape! Look at how much it costs, and look at what a new gun would cost. Maybe it would be more worth your money to buy a new gun with a camo finish from the factory.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

i had my SBEII dipped and had the coating put on it and i love it. looks great and the finish hasnt worn off like some others do. the coating is weather resistant which is important for a duck gun. mine was dipped by Dave at Rain Dance Hydrographics in Lehi. he did an awesome job and has great prices. im taking my rifle to him to have the same thing done to it after the hunts are over with this fall.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

What were you lookin at price wise kill_em_all? My 870 rusts up pretty bad when I hunt the salt a lot and I've thought of getting it dipped but didn't know what it would run me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

i think for the whole thing it was somewhere around $170.00? but im not sure. their website is www.raindancehydrographics.com i think they have a price list on there that will tell you for sure


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

That guys web site looks good. I would love to do a gun in the M2D camo. That pattern is the bomb.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

What do you guys think would be better? To have my gun camo dipped or Teflon coated. Sounds like both processes sandblast the gun to clean the metal. The teflon cost is around $140 for all the metal parts (i guess they bake it on with temps at 600) so the stock and forearm can't be teflon coated. The camo dipping process is applied to the whole gun and the price is $170.00. Does anyone think heating the barrel and action to 600 degrees could ruin it? Thanks for the info. -Blake


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Remington does the 870 in a coating that seems like a powder coat of sorts. I believe they bake it on the the teflon. I know a kid who's brand new 870 got a bunch of rust on it after putting it away with minimal moisture on it. If it were me, I'd take it to that guy who's website is above. Looks like he does some great work, and has a ton of different patterns to work with. If I had a winter only rifle, I would have it coated with that skull camo. That stuff is sweet!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Just scrub it with steel wool, than hit it with something like this:

http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=124

Should work great, and be very inexpensive.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Go with the camo. it stopped my rust. Also I recommend Lee at Blackice he does quality work.


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

I got my sbe in brown teflon and tiger stripe at black ice its the way to go I have three more heading his way ..and yes the gun is sand blasted to bear metal and teflon is cooked on .the teflon has less glare most camo guns still glare in sunlight anyway ..


----------

